

Ask HN: Does YC Fund Non US StartUps? - paul9290

I was wondering if YC accepts and funds start-up teams from outside the US (UK, Ireland, India, etc)?<p>If so, do the founders get temporary work visas or use their passports to stay in the US during YC?
======
sawyer
I know they have funded Canadians, though I cannot speak to the details of how
they legally remain in the US (or even if they all do) during and after the
program.

------
ig1
Most use the visa waiver, it's a slightly grey area if doing YC is valid under
the visa waiver (business meetings, raising investment, coding for fun are all
legal - but coding for money isn't. YC falls in the graze zone between them).

------
chris_dcosta
Harj is from the UK I think. At least he sounds very English. I'm fairly
certain YC funded something he did.

------
brackin
They accept them and have accepted a lot but it's up to you to sort.

~~~
paul9290
I wonder if any non US YCombinator alums could detail their experience? Did
you get a passport or a temporary work visa?

thnx

------
hugo31370
They accepted Greplin and Daniel is Swiss.

~~~
kevinclark
Daniel is Israeli, actually (as was his original YC batch cofounder). But yes,
they've funded foreign teams before.

------
otherdudeagain
gocardless is based in London

~~~
paul9290
So did the gocardless team come to the US and participate in YCombinator in
the Valley? If so did they get visas or just used their passports?

------
amehdiyeva87
No. But they can help you to get US and start your startup there if your idea
great enough.

